# A visit at the military museum



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 16, 2008)

Finally I went to see the military museum again...this time with my camera..lots of stuff to see including half a Sherman ...I'll let the pictures do the talking...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 16, 2008)

Liked the IAR 80 is it a replica or the real deal


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn thats great stuff, i wish we had a museum like that around here

thanks for the pics


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 16, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Liked the IAR 80 is it a replica or the real deal



Its the real thing probably with a newer paint job 
It was actually a shock for me since the last time I went there I was just a kid and I never though the I.A.R. was so big and that damn Mig 15 was huge...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2008)

Great stuff...

sad to think about the troopers wuo probably lost there lives in the Sherman thats blown apart.

I like the railway morter. I surprised that wasn't scrapped.

.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I like the railway morter. I surprised that wasn't scrapped.
> 
> .



You should have seen the whole thing...its was like a whole train...very long and its good it wasn't scrapped...its a piece of history...anyway the museum its very tight on money so the outside pieces are in a horrible shape..I feel bad for the german tracked truck...it has the engine intact and most mechanic parts from what I saw...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Great pics Konig! Looking forward to more.....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2008)

That's quite a collection of hardware. Why was the one tracked vehicle painted red?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> That's quite a collection of hardware. Why was the one tracked vehicle painted red?



I have no idea...anyway its better than the color of rust...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2008)

looks like a primer they sprayed on it to keep it from rusting more.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2008)

NIce pics there Konigstiger......but who is that ugly guy in most of them? 

ha ha. Just kidding.

Any info on the 6th picture down? The cannon on a rail car.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well unfortunately it didn't had a plate with a description so I have no idea who made it...my intuition tells me Krupp but its just a wild guess...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2008)

Great shots mate! That IAR 80 was a surprise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Henk (Mar 17, 2008)

Great stuff mate. In Johannesburg here in SA we have a half-track from the German Army that they brought back from the desert war and it is in great shape and still painted in the color it was and still towing the gun they found it with.

It is sad to see the truck like that and I have not seen any in a museum yet so it was nice to see that there is still some left.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 17, 2008)

I now have a dire wish to see that thing restored...unfortunately I don't have that kind of money for now...I'm more concerned for the mechanical parts but since they are German I'm sure they will last...I read on the Kubinka museum site that they found a Panther in Russia and after 60 years of staying in the ground the Bosch magneto was still working...I hope thats the case with the half track


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 17, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Great shots mate. Same old story over here with a local aero museum. 

That half track is a FAMO isn't it?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Great shots mate. Same old story over here with a local aero museum.
> 
> That half track is a FAMO isn't it?



I thinks its a SdKfz 7 SdKfz 7 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree Königstiger, I'm sure it's an SdKfz 7/1 too (Mercedes), that was the highlight for me of all the pics!

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, love that 8,8 cm flak 18!!! be great to see that restored and posed behin the sdKfz 7 in towing positon...8)


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 17, 2008)

A4K said:


> Wow, love that 8,8 cm flak 18!!! be great to see that restored and posed behin the sdKfz 7 in towing positon...8)



You know thats a great idea...they could put some paint on the Sdkfz to make it look better...or make it all in a desert camouflage and paint the Afrika Korps on it...


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

Mate, that does sound good..!! Hope they get some funds sorted out!

BTW, what is the name of the museum?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 17, 2008)

Its The National Military Museum and I hope they get some funds but since they don't have funds for the army I doubt they'll find some funds for the museum...maybe someone will make a donation...


----------



## Henk (Mar 17, 2008)

It was Daimler Benz in those days.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 17, 2008)

Really cool pics man. It's a good deal that you were able to get right up on the displays like that. Most museums I've been to they'll sh*t themselves if you try to touch the stuff.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Great stuff...
> 
> sad to think about the troopers wuo probably lost there lives in the Sherman thats blown apart.



Looks like it was torched and not "blown apart". And the 'red' gun carriage is a Marder is it not?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I think...yeah well this guys have a photo policy as well and its rather stupid to pay for photos made inside the museum...after all I did pay the damn ticket why should I pay extra for making photos and for touching the displays the Mk IV was a little hidden but the T34 was in plane sight and nobody said anything...I guess since there aren't a lot of visitors they can't afford to scare away the few they have...


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Couldn't they (or you?) start an appeal for donations on the net or somewhere? maybe select one or two favourite pieces to restore first, something smaller maybe, then place a placard to say "with your funds we achieved this" or something. As long as the tools and paint, etc are there, I'm sure they'll find the volunteers to help restore them.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 18, 2008)

A4K said:


> Couldn't they (or you?) start an appeal for donations on the net or somewhere? maybe select one or two favourite pieces to restore first, something smaller maybe, then place a placard to say "with your funds we achieved this" or something. As long as the tools and paint, etc are there, I'm sure they'll find the volunteers to help restore them.



Damn I'll be the first to volunteer


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

..And I'm sure you're not alone!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn straight A4k.


----------



## DBII (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the shots.

DBII


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I'm glad you liked the pictures...I plan to take a trip to the aviation museum as well next week-end.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 25, 2008)

Konigstiger205 said:


> Well I'm glad you liked the pictures...I plan to take a trip to the aviation museum as well next week-end.



Hey Konigstiger, I was thinking to make a thread with all the museum pics on it. It would seem to make more sense to post all the various museum pics all on one thread instead of spread out. 


Regards,

Alex


----------



## evangilder (Mar 25, 2008)

Freebird, it might be better to start a thread for each museum under the Warbird Displays section. That way, if others have visited the museum, they can post in it and keep the museum thread from getting too big while giving people a chance to see different museums within it's own thread. It helps keep things a bit more organized.


----------

